# ILX sells Red Rock Inn to Diamond



## sdauss (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a tour stay scheduled for sedona THIS friday 9/3 and i got a call on wed saying that my reservation is canceled.  I was told that ILX sold the resort to diamond so they are not honoring my reservation any longer.  what customer service, they left me out to dry with only 2 days before my departure date.  now i am scrambling to find a place to stay!


----------



## Patrick Duffy (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thank you*



sdauss said:


> I had a tour stay scheduled for sedona THIS friday 9/3 and i got a call on wed saying that my reservation is canceled.  I was told that ILX sold the resort to diamond so they are not honoring my reservation any longer.  what customer service, they left me out to dry with only 2 days before my departure date.  now i am scrambling to find a place to stay!



Please keep your Sedona plans......Email me at;

patrick.duffy@diamondresorts.com

Kind regards,
Patrick C Duffy


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is one of the main person to contact to solve your problems @ Diamond International in my personal opinion..

I would like to Welcome Mr. Duffy to this web site.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2010)

It is nice to see the post from Mr Duffy.  


IMHO, what is expected to happen if a TS resort is sold to a different management company, all existing reservations should be honored.  BUT a TS "tour" of the resort is a different matter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bill4728 said:


> It is nice to see the post from Mr Duffy.
> 
> 
> IMHO, what is expected to happen if a TS resort is sold to a different management company, all existing reservations should be honored.  BUT a TS "tour" of the resort is a different matter.



I don't think DRI will have any problems honoring exisiting reservations, even if they were based on a tour package. When they know there is a problem they've been working very hard to get those issue corrected. Mr. Duffy has shown that by posting here to get this resolved.


----------



## Patrick Duffy (Sep 4, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> This is one of the main person to contact to solve your problems @ Diamond International in my personal opinion..
> 
> I would like to Welcome Mr. Duffy to this web site.



Thank you so much.....I often view, but when I see items that are...well, just not in the spirit, I like to offer assistance and help.


Take care and thanks again,
Patrick


----------

